# Checking Out : LSS Solo Strings by Aria Sounds



## ThomCSounds (May 8, 2020)

Hi everyone!

Here's my review of LSS Solo Strings by Aria Sounds in different contexts. In this video, I go through all the different articulations & mic perspectives of the library and showcase them both solo and in context. You'll also hear the strings in a folk pop composition, in combination with chamber strings in a cinematic track and bringing an organic feel to synthetic pads.




To purchase LSS Solo Strings (now 87% at APD for a limited time) : https://audioplugin.deals/aria-sounds-lss-solo-strings/ref/87/ 

Support me by adding my album to your Spotify playlist :




Thanks a lot!


----------



## Morning Coffee (May 9, 2020)

I already have these, but haven't used them as yet. Still, thankyou for doing a review on these. Also, I thought your voice sounded familiar, then I realised I must have watched a previous review video of yours! 

By the way, you have a good singing voice.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 9, 2020)

Wow what a nice voice. I’m getting some Thom Yorke vibes. Placed the album in my library. Good luck


----------



## ThomCSounds (May 9, 2020)

Morning Coffee said:


> I already have these, but haven't used them as yet. Still, thankyou for doing a review on these. Also, I thought your voice sounded familiar, then I realised I must have watched a previous review video of yours!
> 
> By the way, you have a good singing voice.



Thanks a lot for your comments!  I do think you watched one of my other reviews indeed. I quite like the LSS Strings, very good bundle at that price anyway and a good entry library to score with solo strings / add an organic texture to tracks.




doctoremmet said:


> Wow what a nice voice. I’m getting some Thom Yorke vibes. Placed the album in my library. Good luck



Thanks so much! It really helps!  Thom Yorke / Radiohead are a huge influence in what I do, I grew up listening to Radiohead and love their experimental side as much as their pop / acoustic recordings.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 29, 2020)

Incidentally, 

November 29 2020...















LSS Solo Strings by ARIA SOUNDS - Audio Plugin Deals


Audio Plugin Deals offers LSS Solo Strings, an elegant and powerful strings sample library for Kontakt at 87% off for a limited time, don't miss out!




audioplugin.deals


----------

